# Jintropin Side Effects



## spyke (Feb 3, 2008)

Been taking Jintropin 4IU daily for one month now and have started experiencing knumbness / pins n needles from the tip of my little finger and down my palms. Is this a side effect?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes, I got the exact same effect as that using 4iu of the chineese blue tops.

I stopped for about 10 days and once the tingles stopped I went down to 1iu a day.

At one point it was so bad I could not open a bottle of orange juice for my daughter.

Yes, you will have to drop the dose down.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes, quite common mate, if you are shooting it sub q, try shooting IM, it may help the sides, and seems to be more effective too.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

at least you know its good stuff


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

spyke said:


> Been taking Jintropin 4IU daily for one month now and have started experiencing knumbness / pins n needles from the tip of my little finger and down my palms. Is this a side effect?


Id run it 5 on 2 days off if your doing sub-c shots mate.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jw007 said:


> at least you know its good stuff


lol...thats what I told the missus, I went, " fvck my hands are tingling and sh1t"

she goes..."well stop taking it then"

"are you fvckin taking the p1ss? thats good" 

fvckin women...lmao


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

yep ide be more worried if ya had no sides at the price of good gh these days


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Five-O said:


> lol...thats what I told the missus, I went, " fvck my hands are tingling and sh1t"
> 
> she goes..."well stop taking it then"
> 
> ...


PMSL


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

jjb1 said:


> yep ide be more worried if ya had no sides at the price of good gh these days


lol.........small bank account is another side effect:biggrin:


----------



## spyke (Feb 3, 2008)

Does this indicate my body structure etc only needs 2IU whereas others may need 4IU. I am 5ft 7" 13.5 stone.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

its a very common side with all hgh. Its carpal tunnel syndrome. Some ppl find by starting lower and tapering up to their full dosage helps to aleviate it a little.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Some get it more than others, trial and error will work.

Some other brands give it more than others too.

Hell, some are 191aa and some are 192aa....lol


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

> Been taking Jintropin 4IU daily for one month now and have started experiencing knumbness / pins n needles from the tip of my little finger and down my palms. Is this a side effect?


thats the early signs of carpel tunnel syndrome !!


----------



## bubbleobill (Oct 26, 2012)

Bout to start a course of jin was thinking of taking 3 iu does any one have any dosage amount advice for me I'm 6 1 and 87 kg


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

bubbleobill said:


> Bout to start a course of jin was thinking of taking 3 iu does any one have any dosage amount advice for me I'm 6 1 and 87 kg


I would check see if it's legit first mate as there are a lot of fakes out there especially Jin, real Jin requires a script


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

haza said:


> I would check see if it's legit first mate as there are a lot of fakes out there especially Jin, real Jin requires a script


Script? Perscription?


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

TryingToGetBig said:


> Script? Perscription?


Prescription


----------

